# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Informacion mbi Letrat Greke 3-vjeçare

## ujku 80

mund te me thote njeri me keto kartat tre vjecare qe japin keta greket ne c'vent tjeter te evropes mund te shkosh dhe te punosh i regullt? faleminderit

----------

